# working as a social worker in uk?



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

is it possible to work as a social worker in the uk without registering with the gscc?
my wife has social work degree but hasnt done 180 days supervised work to register?

the degree in social work is japanese is this ok to work in the uk with is it recognised?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jilkfree1978 said:


> is it possible to work as a social worker in the uk without registering with the gscc?
> my wife has social work degree but hasnt done 180 days supervised work to register?
> 
> the degree in social work is japanese is this ok to work in the uk with is it recognised?



I dont know about your japanese quailifications I'm afraid, but it seems highly unlikely to me that any council or organisation in Great Britain would employ someone who isnt registered with the GSCC! Especially in light of recent social work care issues there!

Jo xxx


----------



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

thank you for your reply! do you know how my wife can register with the gscc if she doesnt have 180 days supervised work? which is compulsory to register?




jojo said:


> I dont know about your japanese quailifications I'm afraid, but it seems highly unlikely to me that any council or organisation in Great Britain would employ someone who isnt registered with the GSCC! Especially in light of recent social work care issues there!
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jilkfree1978 said:


> thank you for your reply! do you know how my wife can register with the gscc if she doesnt have 180 days supervised work? which is compulsory to register?


I know very little I'm afraid, the bits I do know are from when I lived in the UK and worked for the NHS. Have a look at this website, there are some contact details for you to ask them???

General Social Care Council: The Social Care Register explained


Jo xxx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jilkfree1978 said:


> thank you for your reply! do you know how my wife can register with the gscc if she doesnt have 180 days supervised work? which is compulsory to register?


Presumably you have read the very detailed regulations on registration on GSCC website?
General Social Care Council: Social workers trained and qualified outside the UK
Basically, your wife has to submit her qualification, suitably translated into English, for equivalency assessment after completing a minimum of 130 full days of assessed and supervised practice.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

jojo said:


> I dont know about your japanese quailifications I'm afraid, but it seems highly unlikely to me that any council or organisation in Great Britain would employ someone who isnt registered with the GSCC! Especially in light of recent social work care issues there!
> 
> Jo xxx


The silver lining is that there is a shortage of social workers because the recent witch hunts in the tabloid media.


----------



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

what has been happening with the social workers in uk?
i havent heard anything?
do you have any links to the news?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jlms said:


> The silver lining is that there is a shortage of social workers because the recent witch hunts in the tabloid media.


Good point!! However, they wont cut corners, but there should be jobs for the people with good qualifications and credentials!

Jo xxx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jilkfree1978 said:


> what has been happening with the social workers in uk?
> i havent heard anything?
> do you have any links to the news?


There have been a string of cases involving child abuse and neglect where major failings of social services departments and individual social workers were exposed. There have been numerous reviews and restructuring of social services departments (run by local authorities) and social work as a profession. While there is a fair amount of staff turnover in SS depts, there has also been an upsurge in people training as social workers (now a graduate profession), and coupled with squeeze in public spending due to recession, entry to the profession and getting a job are more competitive. The same thing has been happening in other careers, like nursing and teaching. While there is a good demand for experienced, specialist posts, there have been cut backs in recruitment to lower grade posts and newly qualified social workers.
Google for links to recent cases like Victoria Climbié (2000), which led to Every Child Matters
Baby P (2007) and Lord Laming's report, "The Protection of Children in England: A Progress Report" (2009).
Rundown of social worker as a career in Social worker: Job description and activities | Prospects.ac.uk


----------



## burning_angel_ (Sep 16, 2009)

Basically the above posters are completely right on this one. I have a Bachelor of Social Work that was completed in Australia... so I am lucky. I applied to the GSCC just over a month ago and just wanted to let you know that if you are currently applying from outside the UK the website has stated that it can be up to sixteen (16) weeks until you receive a confirmation or rejection response.

The research that I did on other forums and websites all said the same thing - so be prepared for a wait!!! I know I still am and its only 5 weeks ago I sent it!!!! Good luck


----------



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

my wife has a bachelor of social welfare degree in japan the qualification is written in english!

is this same as social work degree?


----------



## burning_angel_ (Sep 16, 2009)

In short and without seeing your wife's degree...my answer would be no. A social work degree is very distinct in comparison to a Bachelor of Social Services/Human Services etc. Having these degrees you are unable to call yourself a social worker in Australia or in UK.

Basically, if your wife's degree can be accredited by Australian Association of Social Workers then she will have a much better chance of being recognised in UK. That's the understanding that I got from all of the internet information.

But as everyone has said - the GSCC website is really easy to read and very informative so I think that you should really just read that and then email them questions if you are unsure. Good luck!!!


----------



## burning_angel_ (Sep 16, 2009)

I just checked my email account and thought that this information may be useful to you all - I had my documentation signed by my endorser who is also a Justice of the Peace in Australia and therefore utilised her stamp etc.

I have just received an email from GSCC stating that they would not accept documentation that has been verified by a JP. I have sent them an email clarifying that they are one and the same person so hopefully it'll be all good!!!


----------



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

we are living in japan at the moment,we applied for regional sponsor as welfare worker to live in australia,but our visa is being delayed they changed priority,we we might have to wait up to 3 years,

so we are going to live in uk,that is where i am from!

she couldnt register with AASW she needed to get ielts,english 7 in all parts!

she has her qualifications assesed with AIWCW that is welfare worker

her subjects she has taken for her bachelor of social welfare degree are below




seminar and information processing
general medicine
american culture and language 1
american culture and language 2
introduction to the law(including the constitutional law)
introduction to psyhology
introduction to sociology
human behaviours and social environments
principals of social welfare
welfare for the people with disabilitys
community welfare
public assistance
introduction to welfare service delivery
seminar on welfare service delivery
development of social welfare systems
general lectures on international social welfare
social welfare for elderley
social welfare for children
welfare service delivery 1
welfare service delivery 2
welfare service delivery 3
welfare service delivery 4
introduction to nursing care
pre introduction welfare service delivery
post training review welfare service delivery
welfare service delivery

development psychology
educational psychology
nursing care insurance system
case management
principles of nursing
movement education
learning and teaching in the early childhood grades
education for people with disabilities
social pathology
rehabilitation
introduction of lifelong education
introduction of pedagogy
theories of teachers roles
educational administration and finance
theories of teaching process
teaching methods in social welfare
teaching methods in extra curricular activities
general teaching methologies
student guidance
educational guidance
educational counselling
guidance for teaching practicum
teaching practicum training


















burning_angel_ said:


> In short and without seeing your wife's degree...my answer would be no. A social work degree is very distinct in comparison to a Bachelor of Social Services/Human Services etc. Having these degrees you are unable to call yourself a social worker in Australia or in UK.
> 
> Basically, if your wife's degree can be accredited by Australian Association of Social Workers then she will have a much better chance of being recognised in UK. That's the understanding that I got from all of the internet information.
> 
> But as everyone has said - the GSCC website is really easy to read and very informative so I think that you should really just read that and then email them questions if you are unsure. Good luck!!!


----------



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

we are living in japan at the moment,we applied for regional sponsor as welfare worker to live in australia,but our visa is being delayed they changed priority,we we might have to wait up to 3 years,

so we are going to live in uk,that is where i am from!

she couldnt register with AASW she needed to get ielts,english 7 in all parts!

she has her qualifications assesed with AIWCW that is welfare worker

i checked her main certificate it is actually SOCIAL WORK degree.
it is worded wrong on one certificate says welfare,not work.but main qualification the original certificate say bachelor of social work

i think maybe she will be ok!

also she is registered in japan as social worker thay have national exam,you have to do after university if you dont pass you cant work as social worker.


all her subjects are below maybe you can give me your opinion,compared to australian social work degree! thank you! you are being helpful!




seminar and information processing
general medicine
american culture and language 1
american culture and language 2
introduction to the law(including the constitutional law)
introduction to psyhology
introduction to sociology
human behaviours and social environments
principals of social welfare
welfare for the people with disabilitys
community welfare
public assistance
introduction to welfare service delivery
seminar on welfare service delivery
development of social welfare systems
general lectures on international social welfare
social welfare for elderley
social welfare for children
welfare service delivery 1
welfare service delivery 2
welfare service delivery 3
welfare service delivery 4
introduction to nursing care
pre introduction welfare service delivery
post training review welfare service delivery
welfare service delivery

development psychology
educational psychology
nursing care insurance system
case management
principles of nursing
movement education
learning and teaching in the early childhood grades
education for people with disabilities
social pathology
rehabilitation
introduction of lifelong education
introduction of pedagogy
theories of teachers roles
educational administration and finance
theories of teaching process
teaching methods in social welfare
teaching methods in extra curricular activities
general teaching methologies
student guidance
educational guidance
educational counselling
guidance for teaching practicum
teaching practicum training

extras i missed

teaching of the buddha
aging society and welfare
history and culture kyoto
sportsractice
sports:theory

introduction to education 1
introduction to education 2

major study

methology of social work 1
methology of social work 2
methology of social work 3
methology of social work 4


----------

